# Pigeon buyer's check-list?



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it possible to come up with a generic pigeon buyer's check-list?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure what you are asking?... pigeons or supplies.?


----------

